# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Jeuk!

## ewoud

hi all

mijn vriendin heeft regelmatig last van jeuk dit komt door allerlij allergien (bv. huismijt, hooikoorts, voedsel noe maar op) weet iemand een goede manier om deze jeuk tegen te gaan als het er al is. want er breekt exeem uit en de jeuk is zo erg dat ze er van stuiptrekt en als ze krapt dan krapt ze alles kapot. de exeem gaat vooral zitten in haar ellebogen en knieholtes.
graag hoor ik een oplossing

mvg,

Ewoud

----------


## Gast: gast

heb je al eens van &#39;nose caps&#39; gehoord. Dit zijn kleine plastieken filtertjes die je ongemerkt in je neus kan plaatsen.Zelf heb ik hier goede ervaring mee. Natmaken als je ze gebruikt en je neus wordt geen stofzuigertje meer.
Veel succes ermee&#33;

----------


## ewoud

ja heb ze gezien en zijn al besteld mooi om te weten dat er al goede ervaringen voor zijn thnx voor de reply

----------

